# Wo kauft man heute einen Desktop-Pc?



## Zata (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

der Pc meiner Mutter hat die Hufe hoch gerissen, und wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen.

Gesucht ist ein Komplettsystem mit nicht allzuviel softwareschnickschnack dazu, ein Desktop-Tower. Anforderungen sind nicht allzu hoch, er sollte leisen laufen, 5 Browser á 10 Tabs + duzende weitere Apps gleichzeitig laufen lassen können , keinerlei Spiele oder sowas.

Ich dachte so an einen 1.8-2Ghz Dual Core, 4Gb RAM, einer leisen platte und leisem lüfter, mindestens 3 USB-Ports vorne, Vista OS (was haltet ihr von voreingerichtetem W7? (der Pc muss heute oder morgen her^^) ). Ich denke, das erfüllt die Anforderung gut.

Das Problem ist: Wo kaufen:

Wenn man sich so umschaut:

Ebay: 250-300€, da ists immer die Sache mit der Seriösität, der Wartung bzw der Reparatur
Medion/Aldi etc: hier eigentlich bisher die beste erfahrung gemacht Oo, aber einen pc vom discounter?
Fachhandel: Aufpreis von 100-150€, dafür, dass er dort Staub fängt, Vobis sehr miese Erfahrung in Sachen Garantie, Austausch, Reparaturdauer gemacht..
I-net: Dell oder so? Noch nie probiert, aber da soll die Reparatur etc auch eine Weile dauern, wär halt doch schön, wenn man die Kiste jemandem direkt um die Ohren haun kann
Mediamarkt/Saturn: Wirkt auch Recht günstig, keine Erfahrung mit - afair haben die nicht viel Auswahl in ihren Märkten vor Ort...

Danke im Vorraus

Zata


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zata hat gesagt.:


> (der Pc muss heute oder morgen her^^) )




Hi,

dann würde ich zu MediaMarkt und Co raten.
Vielleicht gibt es drt nen Schnäppchen; 
wegen der Lautstärke musste gucken xD - kann man im Laden schlecht testen.

Und wenn ihr Glück habt, dann ist nicht sooo viel Müll installiert; 
ansonsten deinstallieren und CCleaner drüber laufen lassen.
Zu Windows 7 hört man schon einige gute und schlechte Sachen,
aber die Guten überwiegen  - also würde ich auf einem PC mit Upgrade Funktion achten.

Medion habe ich teilweise schlechte Erfahrung gemacht... ( Hardware Defekte ... )
Und bei einem Elektronik Laden wie MediaMarkt o.ä. hast du wenigstens "Vor-Ort" einen Ansprechpartner.

bo


----------



## Zata (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Bei MediaMarkt kann ich online leider kaum was finden, aber wenn man ihre "top 5":
http://www.mediamarkt.de/top5/vergleich/index.php?gid=373

mit zb. einem ebay-pc vergleicht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/AMD-4-CORE-PC-4x...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme?hash=item5ad420d3d8

ebay weit mehr leistung für das geld...
der verkäufer vkt den artikel hunderte male, und die kunden scheinen zufrieden zu sein..
Warum weniger nehmen, wenn man mehr bekommen kann?  Ich weiß nicht^^


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja muss ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden xD
Bei MediaMarkt und Co. zahlst du ja "Service" mit 


Sowohl bei ebay als auch im Laden vor ort, werden die einzelnen Komponenten als "highend" Mainboard...etc ausgepriesen; jedoch sind da oftmals Billigteile verarbeitet.

Beim ebay PC kann man noch das Glück haben, dass dort nicht so viel Software installiert ist, aber man weiß nie.

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (19. Oktober 2009)

Zata hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
> 
> Bei MediaMarkt kann ich online leider kaum was finden, aber wenn man ihre "top 5":
> http://www.mediamarkt.de/top5/vergleich/index.php?gid=373
> ...



lol.
Kauf doch bei http://www.one.de
bei denen kriegste für einen guten Preis auch noch die möglichkeit das reinzupacken was du brauchst. Der Preis ist auch super


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (19. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> l
> Kauf doch bei http://www.one.de




Weißt du eigentlich , dass die dort "verkauften" Chipsätze bzw. die Mainboards relativ "veraltet" sind?

Die Leistung reicht sicherlich aus, aber naja...

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (19. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Weißt du eigentlich , dass die dort "verkauften" Chipsätze bzw. die Mainboards relativ "veraltet" sind?
> 
> Die Leistung reicht sicherlich aus, aber naja...
> 
> bo



du kannst dir dein MB aussuchen. Ausserdem hat Mediamarkt nicht wirklich super Bords drinnen. also von daher muss ich sagen ist ONE.de besser wie mediamarkt. Vorallem sind die Verkäufer netter


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Vorallem sind die Verkäufer netter


Na, das ist doch ein schlagendes Argument 

mfg Maik


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (19. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Na, das ist doch ein schlagendes Argument
> 
> mfg Maik



Dein Ernst   xD


Ja wenn ich jemanden eine Mail schreibe bin ich auch netter, als das höfliche Auftreten vorm Kunden....




The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> du kannst dir dein MB aussuchen


echt? 
Cool wird die Funktion noch eingebaut?
Kann alles außer das Board ändern...

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (19. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> echt?
> Cool wird die Funktion noch eingebaut?
> Kann alles außer das Board ändern...
> 
> bo



Bei Mediamarkt nicht, sry

Bei One.de kannst du´s bei den meisten. Bis jetzt hat das noch jeder meiner Kumpels die dorten bestellt haben das gekonnt!


----------



## KaiBone (19. Oktober 2009)

Also one.de kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung nicht empfehlen, hab dort einen Rechner bestellt und gekauft gehabt.
Der Rechner kam über 2 Wochen später als bestellt. 5 Wochen Wartezeit statt geplanten 3 Wochen macht schon einen Unterschied.
Es waren nur 2GB statt der bestellten 3GB RAM verbaut, der fehlende 1GB Stack wurde erst nach telefonischer Beschwerde und 2 Wochen später nachgeliefert.
Das Mainboard war nicht das bestellte bzw. auf der Seite angepriesene sondern ein "Alternativmodell".

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit neobuy.de gemacht.

Gruß 
KaiBone


----------



## Stonefish (19. Oktober 2009)

Einen Rechner, der die gewünschten Anforderungen (Mehrere Browser + Tabs, keine Spiele) bewältigen kann, solltest Du problemlos auf allen bisher genannten Wegen beschaffen können.

Die letztendliche Wahl eines Anbieters hängt von Deinen Prioritäten ab:

Bist Du auf Service, Wartung und Reparatur durch einen Dritten angewiesen, dann führt ja schon fast kein Weg an einem Anbieter vorbei, den Du auch physisch aufsuchen und Dein Leid klagen kannst. (MediaMarkt, Saturn, Vobis usw. - natürlich sind diese dadurch auch meist teurer.)
Eine Alternative wären noch Online-Shops die halbwegs vernünftig und schnell Garantiefälle abwickeln. Bewertungsportale, die darüber Aufschluss geben, existieren ja zu Genüge. Es wird natürlich überall immer Jemanden geben, der mit dem gewünschten Shop schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, daher bringt ein objektiver Vergleich des Verhätnisses von positiven zu negativen Bewertungen wesentlich mehr, als in einem Forum mal kurz in die Runde zu fragen und seine Entscheidung auf 3-4 subjektive Erfahrungsberichte zu stützen. 
Mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit werden aber renommiertere Onlineshops wie Dell, Hardware-Versand und auch one.de immer noch besser Abschneiden wie dubiose Ebay-Angebote.

Wenn es wirklich ein leiser Rechner mit leiser Festplatte sein soll, dann wäre ein Anbieter empfehlenswert, bei dem Du kein unveränderliches Komplettsystem kaufen musst, sondern einzelne Komponenten selbst auswählen kannst. Das geht bei den großen Elektronikmärkten natürlich nicht, bei Vobis, PC Spezialist und den meisten Onlineshops (one.de, Hardware-Versand, Dell) schon.
Hier wären dann ein Gehäuse mit entkoppelten Einbaumöglichkeiten für Festplatten, leise Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Kühler sowie vielleicht eine Festplatte mit "nur" 5400 U/min. die ersten Dinge, die man verändern müsste, da man sie in fertigen Komplettsystem so sehr selten antrifft. (Sie tragen eben nicht gerade zu einer attraktiven Preisgestaltung bei, weil hier Qualität vor Preis geht.)

Soll es ein Rechner sein, der möglichst lange halten und bei Bedarf aufgerüstet werden soll, solltest Du ebenfalls einen Anbieter wählen, bei dem Du alles selbst konfigurieren (lassen) kannst. In vielen Komplettsystemen wie man sie bei MediaMarkt, Saturn und vor allem Aldi/Medion finden kann, stecken zwar meist einige attraktive Komponenten drin (Fette CPU, viel Festplatten-Kapazität + RAM), da diese sich gut verkaufen lassen. Bei Komponenten die nicht in erster Linie einer Leistungssteigerung dienen, sondern eher der Haltbar- und Belastbarkeit (Lässt sich schlechter vermarkten UND drückt auf den Preis) wird aber gerne gespart. (Qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile, Vernünftige + leise Kühlkonzepte, Marken-Mainboards mit zukunftsfähigen Chipsätzen, ausreichend Erweiterungsplätzen, Schnittstellen etc.). Auch findet man in solchen Komplettsystem meist ziemlich schwache Grafiklösungen, die völlig irreführend beworben werden. ("High-End-Grafikwunder", obwohl die Karte gerade mal 4 Jahre alte Spieltitel geradeso ruckelfrei darstellen könnte etc.)

Frage Dich also was Du willst:

Einen möglichst preisgünstigen Rechner, der das macht, was Du von ihm willst und sobald das nicht mehr der Fall sein sollte, wird ein neuer angeschafft? Dann kannst Du problemlos zu allen Ebay- und Aldi-Angeboten dieser Welt greifen, sowie auch zu den überschwenklich beworbenen "High-End"-PCs auf Seite 1 des neuen MediaMarkt/Saturn Prospektes.  Du solltest Dir nur eben bewusst sein, dass das Geld, was Du gespart hast auch dann irgendwo fehlt. (Service!)

Soll es vor allem um guten und schnellen Service gehen, dann wähle einen Anbieter, den Du auch persönlich aufsuchen kannst. Versand ist immer ein zusätzlicher Zeitfaktor, der ganz besonders nervt, wenn man den Rechner ganz dringend wieder braucht. (Da kann Dein Online-Shop noch so schnell versenden.)

Soll der Rechner lange halten, problemlos aufrüstbar sein und alle Anforderungen (Leise!) erfüllen, dann wähle einen Anbieter, bei dem Du frei konfigurieren kannst. Die preiswerten Angebote beim Discounter oder Ebay sind eben so preiswert, weil irgendwo gespart wurde. Richtige Schnäppchen sind wirklich selten, wenn es auch um Qualität gehen soll.

Zum Abschluss dann auch noch von mir eine subjektive Empfehlung:

Alternate und Hardwareversand sind zwei renommierte Online-Shops mit sehr guten Bewertungen im Service-Bereich. Beide bieten nahezu frei gestaltbare PC-Konfiguratoren an und bauen die Rechner auf Wunsch auch gleich zusammen. Natürlich sind sie nicht ganz so günstig wie manche Ebay-Angebote, aber dafür wird einem im Problemfall meist schnell und kompetent weitergeholfen. Reperatur und Austausch per Versand sind fix. Und sie sind immerhin noch nicht so teuer wie Dell. 
In meinen Augen wäre das ein super Kompromiss aus Service, Qualität und individueller Gestaltung. *g*

Falls Du Dich für so eine Lösung entscheidest, dann lass es uns wissen - hier gibt es ganz sicher genug Leute, die Dir da gerne was Vernünftiges in Deinem Preislimit zusammenstellen würden.


----------

